# ما الفرق بين عقود bot وboot



## mostafa elkadi (9 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
انا اعرف ان الفرق بين عقود BOT , BOOT ان عقد BOT شراكة بين القطاع العام و الخاص لتنفيذ مشاريع البنية التحتية حيث انه يتم التنفيذ و التمويل و التشغيل بمعرفة القطاع الخاص و من ثما يقوم القطاع العام بشراء خدمات هذه البنية و بيعها للمواطنين CUSTOMERبسعر مناسب اما عقد BOOT مثل الـBOT و لكن يقوم القطاع الخاص ببيع الخدمة للمواطنين مباشرة دون تدخل من القطاع العام في عملية البيع .
هذا ما اعرفه فهل لاحد من الاخوة الزملاء المختصين ان يفيدنا بوجود فروق اخري و ما هي باقي انواع الشراكات Partenerships*​


----------



## ahmednasr68 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد مطر (10 سبتمبر 2010)

هناك عدة أنواع لعقود التشارك بين القطاع الخاص والحكومة Private Public Partnership (PPP
منها: BOO Build-Own-Operate
DBF: Design-Build-Finance
DBFO: Design-Build-Finance-Operate
DBL: Design-Build-Lease
DBMT: Design-Build-Maintain-Transfer


----------

